# What computer do you use?



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, what OS do you use. Poll is multiple choice in case you have windows machines and macs.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Three PCs - A Win XP (offline), Win 7, Win 10


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

A bunch.

Windows laptop (dual booted with Linux)
Mac (for video editing)
Windows Server 2K12 Essentials (home file/media server)
Android tablet
iPhone


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Windows on two home computers and a work one.
Windows server 2018, 2012 and windows home server
Android on phones and tablets


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I use a MacBook Pro laptop or iOS on iPad and iPhone. Is that a case of obsessive brand loyalty or something?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I also have a iPad Air which sometimes I do use iOS to go on line and even come here and post when away from my iMac at home. Like over Christmas when I was at my Dads house for two weeks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chromebook....James


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My workstation is an HP laptop running Windows 10.


----------



## stifler (Apr 16, 2016)

Use a PC with a Windows 7 OS. Never upgrade my Windows, because I love Windows 7. :sing:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It will not be long and Apple I read, will be calling OSX just Mac OS
After all iOS is for all Apple iphones, iPads etc. so now it will be Mac OS.


----------



## piro222 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sony VAIO - XP, 
Compaq Presario-XP, 
Lenovo - VISTA, 
Dell -7.0, 
Asus -7.0.



Pet Peeve: Absolutely do not like 8 ... haven't tried 10 on someone else's computer yet, but outwardly looks too much like 8 for me to have much confidence that I'll like it ...

Why is scattering all the same functions over different screen and file locations a good reason for upgrading the operating system?

If you've learned to drive a car with the accelerator pedal on the floor with the right foot, and the brake and clutch pedal on the floor using the left foot, why would you upgrade to your next car with a left hand operated accelerator pedal at the upper left side of the windshield and a gearshifter to be activated with your right foot on the floor?

OK ... I'm off the Soapbox ...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Because there is a shift in what and how people are using there things ( there toys ) today to get on the internet.
And that is Smart Phones and Tablets, AND Laptops.~!
And that is the vary reason Windows has made this OS turn. To make desktops look and feel like those especially laptops that have touch screens, as tablets and cell phones look and feel like.
Even I having a iMac with that use of what Apple calls a Magic Mouse Pad, I also can make my iMac do a lot of things with my figures on the pad just like you use them on a Tablet, or in my case my iPad. LOL
SO the screen configurations are much more closely aligned with what the great majority in the world are using, as the desktop units have been dropping in sales and have seen a Huge Drop off in the last few years, as people use their Smart Phones AND tablets to do what they ONCE did on only their desktops.
Times, there are a changing.
And the world is switching away from Desktops as use has been switching over they the Windows folks have to keep up for what the WORLD wants and is using.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Times, there are a changing.
> And the world is switching away from Desktops as use has been switching over they the Windows folks have to keep up for what the WORLD wants and is using.


There is a contingent of people who only use computers to visit Facebook and do a little email. A laptop is a lot more computer than they need. Tablets and smart phones are fine for that.

But I'm not sure I consider that progress. LOL


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

My phone has been annoying me recently. I'm a power user, and constantly need stuff done that apps and IPhones normally don't do. Well, and just the copy and paste function is enough to make me go insane after a while. Having a mouse is really the best option, or trackpad.


----------

